# Brandon Curry looking WILD



## Concreteguy (Sep 1, 2019)

I pick this guy to take it all. He may be the most impressive body I  have seen in BBing? I'm taking about the waist to chest and over all symmetery.


[ame]https://youtu.be/pubpTAzEIcg[/ame]


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 2, 2019)

its between him and DExter


----------



## striffe (Sep 2, 2019)

Insane physique. Unless he makes a bad mistake and comes in off I can't see Bonac or Dexter beating him. It's his to win this year especially with Phil and Ramy out. I think if Rhoden competes he will still beat him.


----------



## Viking (Sep 2, 2019)

He has improved so much over the last few years. I have him winning but I think there will be some surprises. Luke Sandoe could be a thread for a top 4 place.


----------



## Concreteguy (Sep 2, 2019)

Ya, I like Luke also. I'm a big fan. I'm just not seeing him standing next to this at the moment. I think the blade wont be close to as big as Curry posting together. This is going to be one of the really entertaining Olympia's to date.
212 should be a huge upset as well.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 2, 2019)

I hope he can come to the show looking like this. A lot of these guys miss their peak and come in looking totally different than a few weeks before the show. I know he has a good cast around him some I'm sure they know what their doing.


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 2, 2019)

If he comes in shredded and full it will make it an interesting Mr. O!  They all look impressive posing alone but seeming all of them up on stage together getting after it starts to separate the pack!!  I'm looking forward to this year!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 2, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> Ya, I like Luke also. I'm a big fan. I'm just not seeing him standing next to this at the moment. I think the blade wont be close to as big as Curry posting together. This is going to be one of the really entertaining Olympia's to date.
> 212 should be a huge upset as well.



Hany also hasn't decided what division Hadi will compete in yet either. If he does 212 he should easily win. If he does the open it will make things much more interesting. I hope he does the open.

I agree about Luke. If he comes in fuller and more separated he could finish in the top 6... maybe even higher. Although he needs more time to refine what he has. That was clear from the back shots stood next to Dexter in their last show. 

I can't see anyone beating Curry. Curry is a lot bigger than Dexter so if he comes in condition he will beat him. Bonac is always a threat but is blocky and I think Curry in condition beats him now. Roelly looks insane but he does in his mirror pics every year but it doesn't really show as much on stage. 

If no one messes up (I am sure at least 1 will) I can see it being Curry, Roelly, Bonac, Dexter etc. Hadi in that mix will be very interesting and probably around the middle (looks fantastic just doesn't have the same size as some of the open guys). I don't think Ramy should have been allowed a special invite so fair decision but if he did compete it would have made things super exciting especially with the way he is looking now. Then you have guys like De Asha and Cedric but I doubt they will make the top 5 especially if Hadi competes. I would like to see Luke Sandoe come a head of De Asha.

All in all it should be a great show and I haven't even mentioned classic physique which I am a massive fan of.


----------



## Victory (Sep 2, 2019)

After all the vids I have seen I think he will win as well. Dexter is always dangerous but age is starting to catch up with him. Bonac is always good so he is a big threat as well. It would be good to see Hadi Choopan come in and win it all


----------



## Concreteguy (Sep 3, 2019)

Don't hate me for this but I think Roelly is HUGE...…….but a very unattractive physic. He looks like he's just too big for his structure and his muscles blend into one another. I like Luke for a top four ((IF)) he just blows himself up and doesn't let subcutaneous fluid blur his definition. The last show he stood next to Dexter and was chasing the *BLADES* ripped look and shrunk his legs and total look. I think Cris now knows how to bring him in. We will all know soon enough...…….


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 3, 2019)

Victory said:


> After all the vids I have seen I think he will win as well. Dexter is always dangerous but age is starting to catch up with him. Bonac is always good so he is a big threat as well. It would be good to see Hadi Choopan come in and win it all



I was saying the same thing about DEXTER but had to eat my words after he won his last show. I think DEXTER has the look judges are looking for right now. I wouldn't count him out for the win.


----------



## Marky boy (Sep 5, 2019)

The guy is a freak! Has came on so much these past few years


----------



## Concreteguy (Sep 6, 2019)

[ame]https://youtu.be/WslT0ohismc[/ame]


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 7, 2019)

Marky boy said:


> The guy is a freak! Has came on so much these past few years



Yeah... Especially after his trip to Kuwait oxygen gym


----------



## AGGRO (Sep 9, 2019)

He is my pick to win. I think Roelly will be 2nd. Curry has everything from the mass to the aesthetics.


----------



## Nyoco (Sep 10, 2019)

As much as I think Roelly is a monster and should have won last year I can´t see him or anyone else beating Brandon, I love that he keeps his gut under control, one of the things that has steered me towards Classic Physique is the fact that those guys aren´t showing up with distended ab***ens and can actually do vacuums!


----------



## GearPro (Sep 10, 2019)

Damn! Dude looks amazing.


----------



## ProFIT (Sep 13, 2019)

He has improved but I reckon he will be off on the main day. Roelly will shock with improved condition. Dexter will be a threat. Roelly or Dexter for the win for me!


----------



## Concreteguy (Sep 13, 2019)

I agree, Roelly's face looked drawn way in at the conference. But I still think theres way too many people behind Curry to not "bring it" when the chips are down.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 13, 2019)

I was watching that Dusty Hanshaw and Ron Partlow podcast, and they have the top 5 as:

1 and 2) Curry and Roelly

3) Luke Sandoe
4) Hadi
5) Steve Kuclo

I don't watch the pros much at all outside of a pic posted here and there. I don't keep up with shows, except maybe the Olympia each year. So for myself, I have no clue, lol


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 14, 2019)

The more time that has gone I can see Dexter winning now. It's so late here and I have been waiting for it to start for hours. I will need to go to bed soon. Hopefully Luke can be top 6. Steve Kuclo looked amazing in a pic he posted 24 hours before the show. It's wide open and I am excited to see how they turn out. I would love Hadi to win but that won't happen but definitely top 6.


----------



## SURGE (Sep 14, 2019)

It's starting now. Bonac has just come on! He looks good. I would like Dexter to win.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 14, 2019)

SURGE said:


> It's starting now. Bonac has just come on! He looks good. I would like Dexter to win.



He does but I like Hadi better. Looks like I am staying up as I made it this far.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 14, 2019)

Dexter is nowhere as sharp as I thought he would be. He may improve for tomorrow but he's definitely not going to win it now.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hadi from the back is so wide. Sandoe stated he would get dwarfed by the big guys but it just shows you weight and height can mean nothing sometimes. It's very early but top 3 I have so far is Curry, Hadi and Bonac. It could change drastically though.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 14, 2019)

Some of these early call outs are off to me though. Some really good guys in the last call out (Patrick Moore).


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 14, 2019)

Roelly is off so 4th at best. Dexters lower abs are distended and his quads very smooth. I think Dexter will improve 2moro but will be about 5-6th. Bonac looks really good and basically like he does every year. I guess it will be decided tomorrow. It's too close to pick tonight. I think Curry is leading so far but I would love Hadi to win it.


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 14, 2019)

El you keep saying Bonac looks good but I disagree.  He looks off, kind of flat and his back is really lacking!  Here's how I have it...

After pre-judging I think it's...

1 - Curry - Not as tight as I had hoped. Hopefully he can tighten up a bit before the finals
2 - Choopan - Conditioning is great! He is dense!!
3 - Bonac - Off and his back is really lacking.
4 - Roelly - He really missed conditioning.

Here's the pre-judging link... 
    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=830nlAer-bs


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 14, 2019)

*Bio* said:


> El you keep saying Bonac looks good but I disagree.  He looks off, kind of flat and his back is really lacking!  Here's how I have it...
> 
> After pre-judging I think it's...
> 
> ...



I have never been a fan of Bonac. I always thought he was quite small and blocky just had good individual body parts and usually comes in good condition. Although I think he looks good in this line up. Problem is so many of them are off. He looks like his usual self (not as good as some past shows). Roelly was way off. Dexter was off but still great for 49. But the smooth quads and distended/faded lower abs are a major issue. Guys are stating Kuclo looks good and he does for this line up but I think he could be much better as well. Sandoe was off and I had hoped he could place much higher. Cedric wasn't crisp enough so nowhere to be seen (although I thought he was better/higher than what the judges appear to think). Even Curry and Hadi are not where they could be. I am a huge fan of Hadi and he is hard and conditioned but he has been better in past shows. Although I can 100% understand him being a few % off as it was a surprise he got a visa last minute so prepping thinking he probably wouldn't compete must have been hard/stressful. So in many ways a lot of guys weaknesses were cancelled out as they all had them. Bonac's were definitely less severe than some of the other guys such as Roelly and Dexter.

In many way the show has been a big disappointment in regards to quality but because it's so close it makes it much more exciting so it doesn't really matter. I would love Hadi to win this but as I just posted elsewhere I think Curry is the front runner. If they are close they will give it to Curry a head of him as well. Curry does ***inate some poses but he could be tighter. If Hadi comes in even harder and drier like I know he can do and Curry doesn't improve he should be the winner. I think a few guys will improve for the night show it's just a matter of which ones. 

I will say I had to stay up late to watch this (open started about 6am over here) so I was half a sleep  I may just go to bed early tonight and get up to see it but I know I will probably miss it doing that


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Sep 14, 2019)

What's Curry's weight right now? 
I remember a thread about him attempting to get down to 212 lol... He was like 265 at that time. I remember saying, "he'll have too loose muscle to get down to that weight." 
I feel "special" having certain insight from a well known member on a different board. He doesn't run crazy #s of gear. We all bashed his coach for the "212 thought"....

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Sep 14, 2019)

CompoundLifts31 said:


> What's Curry's weight right now?
> I remember a thread about him attempting to get down to 212 lol... He was like 265 at that time. I remember saying, "he'll have too loose muscle to get down to that weight."
> I feel "special" having certain insight from a well known member on a different board. He doesn't run crazy #s of gear. We all bashed his coach for the "212 thought"....
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


"He'll have to lose too much weight**"

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy (Sep 14, 2019)

Everyone that was there is saying Brandon was off a tick or two. There hoping he dries out by tonight's final.


----------

